# Neck label printing - different methods, please help decide.



## 2fast4ya (Sep 9, 2010)

Hello everyone. 

I hope I am posting this in the correct forum. If not, then i would like to apologize in advance. 

I am looking to print my own neck labels in house. We would be printing around 1000 - 2500 shirts at a time, at the very least, every week or two. 

I am looking for a method to do this. We would love to buy a neck label printer, but have not successfully found any solutions for this. I saw a video about the "Blue Demon" neck label printer, but could not find any other information about it besides the video. Anyone know anything about this, or where to find it? 

We've also heard about PAD printing, and would love to know if anyone has any experience in printing neck labels with this method, and if they could suggest a printer to buy. 

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

Get a pad printer - from $2000

That's what Hanes use.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Just do direct screen print. There are rigs where you can screen 2 or 3 shirts at a time.


----------



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

Really?

I don't suppose you have a link to that screen print rig , do you?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

20vK said:


> Really?
> 
> I don't suppose you have a link to that screen print rig , do you?


Here's a 2-up Screen Printing Platen, Screen Print Board, Printing Pallet

With a wide enough screen no reason why you can't have one made with 3-up. or 4?


----------



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

Awesome - thanks!

Looks kinda how I imagined it would. Just never seen it or heard of one before!


----------



## 2fast4ya (Sep 9, 2010)

Splathead.. I can't thank you enough for this information. This looks like the right way for us to go. I am forever in your debt.


----------



## garagegirl (Sep 19, 2010)

We recently bought an ASPE LP1 brand new out of Temecula, CA. I cannot say enough about how amazing this auto machine is. Getting setup was so easy. Hanson has been nothing but fantastic and gone out of his way. We bought it to do can coolers, but we've found it very easily prints sleeves and neck prints. It prints faster than I can load. You really should at least check it out. Worth every cent.


----------

